# What are you listening to right now?



## MannDude

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rr8JJe9-6BE

Gotta love Neil Young.


----------



## HalfEatenPie

Erm...

So...  I live with a bunch of rednecks, and they're some of my best friends.

Lets just say, some of their country music taste has started getting into me.


----------



## vpsnewb

HalfEatenPie said:


> ets just say, some of their country music taste has started getting into me.


I can't do 'radio country', but I am a fan of some old bluesgrass. You should check out some Doc Watson, Townes Van Zandt, Blaze Foley, etc.


----------



## HalfEatenPie

Oh yeah bluegrass is also pretty damn good.  There are local bluegrass bands around here (Central PA) and they play some pretty awesome gigs. 

Besides for that I also listen to a ton of ska.


----------



## vpsnewb

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pA1oFSMwRDU

Rocking out to some Talking Heads right now. =]


----------



## MannDude

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OHaqxr_hvms

Soo good.


----------



## D. Strout

I am listening to the white noise created by a laptop fan and the fan of the cooling stand it's on. I can't wait to get a new laptop. Also the keys on this keyboard - they're pretty loud.


----------



## netnub




----------



## notFound

Ugh, *dubstep is not music*!


----------



## Awmusic12635

Well I was listening to http://24dubstep.net/ for a few days, then just switch to pandora for a little while today on my dubstep / electronic station.


----------



## notFound

Darn dubstep addicts, anyway if I listed my music preference I'd give my identity away (and the fact that no one will care), not that it's hard to guess who I am.


----------



## MannDude

notFound said:


> Darn dubstep addicts, anyway if I listed my music preference I'd give my identity away (and the fact that no one will care), not that it's hard to guess who I am.


I know who you are! People would be burning you at the stake and stoning you if they knew. 

Last thing that played on my playlist:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ocko4bvxsk


----------



## drmike

Some good musical tastes on here.  Surprised.

Neil Young is a cool fellow.  Like his very old stuff. Bluegrass = great stuff.  I like Americana with real story telling.

Just turned down a local jazz station from a city far away


----------



## MannDude

buffalooed said:


> Some good musical tastes on here.  Surprised.
> 
> Neil Young is a cool fellow.  Like his very old stuff. Bluegrass = great stuff.  I like Americana with real story telling.
> 
> Just turned down a local jazz station from a city far away



Ah, I'm listening to some Neil young right now actually. Next on the playlist is some old Townes Van Zandt (Snake Mountain Blues) followed by a Doc Watson song (Walk on boy).

It's one of them nights.

Though during the day I seem to listen to a lot more 'up beat' indie to keep me moving.


----------



## drmike

I am a fan of mellow, soulfoul music during the dark of night.  Daytime, indeed more upbeat tunes.  Although, lately, I've been listening to plenty of spoken word, news, shows, podcasts.


----------



## mojeda

http://soundcloud.com/delbenito/01-give-life-back-to-music


----------



## Mun

@mojeda "This video has been removed by the user." Short for DMCA :\


----------



## MannDude

Work tunes:


----------



## mikho

The sound of my computer, I was about to go to bed but found this place


----------



## RaidLogic.NET

Sirusxm - howard 101


----------



## bfj

My work tunes  [nsfw]


----------



## Dillybob




----------



## D3vil

\m/


----------



## wrox

I am somewhat attached to this song. Brings out good ol' memories!


----------



## MannDude

I wake up every morning to this. Thats the sound of my alarm. (Good movie too)


----------



## NodeBytes

http://joshgarrels.bandcamp.com/track/rise-kye-kye-remix

Great song!


----------



## MannDude

bcarlsonmedia said:


> How do I post code on this?


Simply post the URL to the YouTube video. It'll automatically insert the video.


----------



## MannDude




----------



## NodeBytes

It was a song that isn't on youtube.


----------



## Francisco

Since I'm coding i got some eurotrash blasting

http://www.di.fm/vocaltrance

Francisco


----------



## KuJoe




----------



## WelltodoInformalCattle




----------



## drmike

I am just listening to the annoying hum of this tiny arse high RPM fan in this computer slowly grinding itself towards death.  Whiny little bastard.


----------



## Ruchirablog

Bon Jovi radio on pandora


----------



## MannDude




----------



## Coastercraze

What MannDude posted (haven't heard that song in a while).


----------



## drmike

Listening to talk radio... Republican Broadcasting Network, but the station isn't Republican in the political sense.


----------



## Alto

NSFW

http://www.youtube.com/embed/Wk2l2WZq1Xo


----------



## KuJoe




----------



## Ivan




----------



## mikho

for some reason this got stuck in my head after it aired on VH-1 while I was watching.


----------



## TheLinuxBug




----------



## Chronic

Any of you on Last.FM?


----------



## Daniel

Since it's Friday.


----------



## MannDude

Such a good tune, even if you're white like me!


----------



## MannDude

<3 Talking Heads.


----------



## MannDude

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hldEq09mtUc

Mixing it up.


----------



## Ivan

There should also be a thread for random video dumps :b


----------



## notFound

Lol, how did I miss this parody? I hate Rick Ross, he's a fat **** (insert a swear word) but I like Meek Mill.


----------



## MCH-Phil




----------



## DearLeaderJohn

Love it; I prefer it over the original Van Morrison version.


----------



## earl

An oldie but a goodie..


----------



## MannDude

Old Modest Mouse was the best Modest Mouse


----------



## earl




----------



## MannDude




----------



## nocom

.


----------



## rsk

Was listening to Metallica, then Red hot chili peppers, and now rise against


----------



## Magiobiwan

RadioHyrule http://listen.radiohyrule.com:8000/listen.m3u


----------



## bbb

Chronic said:


> Any of you on Last.FM?


Yes!


----------



## mikho




----------



## earl




----------



## HalfEatenPie

You know what?

This really needs an update from me.

This is what I'm listening to right now as I do work.


----------



## mikho

HalfEatenPie said:


> You know what?
> 
> 
> This really needs an update from me.
> 
> 
> This is what I'm listening to right now as I do work.


Guitar Hero!


Loved playing to this song


----------



## HalfEatenPie

Oh.  haha I never heard it from Guitar Hero.  Although more power to ya!  It's a great song!


----------



## earl

HalfEatenPie said:


> This is what I'm listening to right now as I do work.


Not sure why but the beginning of the song reminds me of the group "new order" or "joy division"


----------



## drmike

I'm listening to CoasttocoastAM.  Tonight is a gal speaking about the lingering recession and later on another fellow speaking about the Nephilim.

Us seniors love our AM talk radio


----------



## bbb

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4wuWRxoEZyA


----------



## lv-matt

Currently listening to the new Black Sabbath album.


----------



## Mon5t3r

Pearl Jam Ten album.



lv-matt said:


> Currently listening to the new Black Sabbath album.


is it good? I haven't purchased it yet


----------



## MannDude

Mon5t3r said:


> Pearl Jam Ten album.


Nice. I saw them live a few (well, like 6) years ago. Was a great show.


----------



## MannDude

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CjSGMDefbo8

More precisely the full album below:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SsSPxCTanhs


----------



## Mon5t3r

MannDude said:


> Nice. I saw them live a few (well, like 6) years ago. Was a great show.


 damn you  i'm still waiting their show here in Indonesia (at least in Aussie/Asia).


----------



## MannDude

Mon5t3r said:


> damn you  i'm still waiting their show here in Indonesia (at least in Aussie/Asia).


It was nice. They played at the US Bank Arena where many years prior some members of the audience got trampled and killed during a stampede of people trying to get in to hear 'The Who' play.

So at the Pearl Jam concert, their last song was, "Teenage Wasteland" with a member of The Who. Was a great show


----------



## MannDude

Good song / story.


----------



## Kris




----------



## Francisco

Usually not one for metal but thought it was pretty good.





Francisco


----------



## lv-matt

Mon5t3r said:


> is it good? I haven't purchased it yet


Yeh, pretty good. It hit Number 1 album in the UK today.


----------



## Otakumatic

>Of Monsters And Men


----------



## HalfEatenPie

*@**Otakumatic*: It does, but it sometimes screws up when it's linked first.

Basically in edit remove the link (like the <a href=" etc. code) and it'll recognize it as a youtube link rather than just a hotlink.

Also, great song, I remember when I first heard this song.  It was fantastic.

Currently I'm just listening to some good old mashups.


----------



## XFS_Duke

Well, I'm not listening to anything except the stuff that my wife is watching on TV... Something on HGTV... Hate that channel...


----------



## maounique




----------



## shovenose

right now I'm playing GTA IV so the "radio" in that... same four songs over and over again


----------



## MannDude

http://youtu.be/BfygNsf6Xqc


----------



## earl

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s6NDY8FSr9M

She's up all night for good fun, I'm up all night to get lucky! lol..


----------



## DaringHost

RaidLogic.NET said:


> Sirusxm - howard 101


Baba Booey to you sir.

But in all seriousness I listen to a lot of Howard's channels in the morning. It really seems to help the morning pass by quickly. In the afternoon I listen to The Jason Ellis Show. Sirius was one of the more valuable purchases I've made.


----------



## SeriesN

http://youtu.be/ScNNfyq3d_w


----------



## Otakumatic




----------



## mikho

HalfEatenPie said:


> Currently I'm just listening to some good old mashups.


If you like mashups, look at the isosine channel on youtube.


Some really good mashups there. To bad not all of them are available on a mobile device.


----------



## Otakumatic

I'm not sure on my state on gay rights (since I consider myself a Christian independent, and the song is about gay rights), but I like the song. Very nice-sounding.


----------



## MannDude

Some mellow tunes while I browse around:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VO5btv6fqLg


----------



## Otakumatic




----------



## MannDude

I don't always listen to hip-hop/rap, but when I do, it's good:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zAZwObc_rvI

EDIT: WHY THE FUCK DO MY LINKS NEVER CONVERT TO YOUTUBE VIDEOS ANYMORE?


----------



## Marc M.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jq3Lti_iT4M


----------



## notFound

Myriam Faris <3

I can't get this stupid Myriam Klink woman out of my head though, I don't think you need to be arab to notice how stupid the song is and how much of an attention seeker she is in that 'song' 3ntar. Don't even know how I found it..






_She's singing a song about her pussy if you haven't clocked on._


----------



## kaniini

localhost:~$ mpc
The Glitch Mob - Drive It Like You Stole It
[playing] #1291/1293 0:03/5:55 (0%)
volume: n/a repeat: on random: on single: off consume: off

Yeah, I have a VPS that exists solely to stream music to whereever I am.  It's how I roll.


----------



## Maximum_VPS

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R7KND097cnY


----------



## MannDude

Such a good tune.


----------



## Marc M.

Pretty decent driving / partying music, enjoy!


----------



## MannDude

Forgot how much I loved The Misfits. Was one of my favorite bands like ten years ago.


----------



## D. Strout

Lindsey Stirling.


----------



## HalfEatenPie

So... my taste in music moves around a ton.  I seriously do enjoy every single genre (Classical, Country, Rock, Hiphop, etc.).

This is kind of an older song, but still enjoying it.


----------



## HostUS-Alexander

Always Green Day/  The fratellies / ACDC / motor head /  the clash etc


----------



## Francisco

Anthony's cries on skype.

Francisco


----------



## MannDude

Francisco said:


> Anthony's cries on skype.
> 
> 
> Francisco


I assume he's getting flooded with tickets right now with the helpdesk down?

Wait, that doesn't make sense. Helpdesk is down, he should be celebrating!


----------



## Eric1212

The sound of servers humming.... blissful! 

Or is "Soft Hits Radio" a more acceptable answer? hehe


----------



## Coastercraze

The Ernies - Here and Now


----------



## shovenose

St John - Willing to Die


----------



## Dan

This awesome song

www.youtube.com/embed/oQfAZVsz6KM


----------



## drmike

Wopop' a show from KEXP in Seattle.   They play "world music".


----------



## mikho

It was never said if it had to be good or not.


----------



## mikho

With todays cut backs in mind.


----------



## MannDude




----------



## dmmcintyre3




----------



## mikho

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ybZD9NXiHkw


----------



## kro

I have one site thats fixes all my music needs.

Listening to right now? Well I just woke up, so I'm freshly fresh and need energy kick for the day; https://soundcloud.com/glitchhop/mass-effect-by-milla-ctc

http://soundcloud.com/glitchhop

http://soundcloud.com/dubstep <-- every now and then when you start glitch'n yerself.

Load it up and hit play and just let it run through. Download those that make you want to do nasty things to things.

~d[ ^_^]b~


----------



## Ivan

Let me resurrect this thread and give it a little sprinkle of Two Door Cinema Club.

A really chill song, more towards 'love' of a special someone (yeah, so mainstream), but it has that feel to it, not like any other 21st century pop song, just a chill song with the fantastic vocals of Alex Trimble. A perfect song to be played during your high school prom, I'd say.


----------



## blergh




----------



## HostUS-Alexander

mikho said:


> With todays cut backs in mind.


I learned that song version on Guitar, its awsome.


----------



## mikho

HostUS-Alexander said:


> I learned that song version on Guitar, its awsome.


I really like that performance ...


----------



## MannDude

Making me want to get shit done.


----------



## FireWood

Dj Khaled - No new friends


----------



## ThePrimeHost

HalfEatenPie said:


> So... my taste in music moves around a ton.  I seriously do enjoy every single genre (Classical, Country, Rock, Hiphop, etc.).
> 
> This is kind of an older song, but still enjoying it.


Mine is too. Here is an oldy but a goody. (I first remember this from Excalibur)


----------



## SeriesN

Have fun.


----------



## Hassan

MannDude said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rr8JJe9-6BE
> 
> Gotta love Neil Young.


Tech N9nes new album


----------



## NathanielD

I'm currently listening to Armin Van Buuren Asot 600 and just can't stop it.


----------



## Zach

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PaLKV5-ShSM


----------



## Maximum_VPS

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0UWQid2qeas


----------



## MannDude




----------



## Damian

Because every forum needs one, and I'm always interested in new music. 
 
I'll start:
 






What have ya got?


----------



## yolo




----------



## MannDude

Music video has me feeling weird.


----------



## MannDude




----------



## Damian




----------



## serverian

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v52qaecMQOM


----------



## libro22

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AMVDH4na8ts

Recently discovered them, *New Empire *anyone?


----------



## SeriesN

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=abjAqvdGZgM


----------



## Epidrive

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=3O1_3zBUKM8


Just discovered the singer sam smith, the soul of his voice gives me goosebumps. This is like the 10th tubereplay i keep wanting more.


----------



## Francisco




----------



## bauhaus

Brant Bjork. Sorry no video post; Im runing on vapor here, but YT is your friend.


----------



## MannDude




----------



## mikho




----------



## MartinD

Joseph Arthur - Walk Away

The Black Keys - These Days


----------



## drmike

Wopop, a world music show from KEXP in Seattle.   It's not on, I record episodes


----------



## zim

Lorde - Royals


----------



## mikho




----------



## texteditor




----------



## HalfEatenPie

LIVE!  LIVE DAMN YOU!

Walls by Tiesto


----------



## kro

GET IN THUR!
 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FTKAgkhJo3Q


----------



## k0nsl

_*Rome:*_ *To Die Among Strangers*​http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fPYZGG7q2K4​


----------



## MannDude

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZE4IqeXnT8


----------



## MannDude

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PlD-2Dx5868

What a chill tune to start your Saturday morning to.


----------



## shovenose

That's my kind of night - Luke Bryan


----------



## MannDude

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GCIAbdFIhB0

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XfuVF8bxAag

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XfuVF8bxAag

Some new tunes in my rotation.


----------



## Packety

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6MH9qWemtPo

Just love this song!!


----------



## HalfEatenPie

LIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lh_dNZsdbI0

There are much better recordings of this song out there.  But I enjoy seeing the actual musicians playing it over just a static "Title - Composer".


----------



## blergh

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KxvquwCqC2w


----------



## hellogoodbye

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fDnVJtEEbik


----------



## hellogoodbye

Also this one (the translation is pretty wonky but you should nevertheless get the gist of the song):

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_GLasBYDLNQ


----------



## cloudlix

Few days ago I find one very great singer Candy Dulfer


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mRJRPbu0ISA


----------



## GreenHostBox

These beats, especially the intro, will blow your pants off.


http://youtu.be/XK0VOcq0fMw


----------



## cloudlix

This week top for me is David Guetta


----------



## k0nsl

The Trooper by Steve'n'Seagulls (LIVE)​https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Li58voy6xXM​


----------



## MannDude

k0nsl said:


> The Trooper by Steve'n'Seagulls (LIVE)​https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Li58voy6xXM​


This is rad.


----------



## k0nsl

The topic (and Jon in general) had me thinking of the song ‘Make up your mind’:​ ​https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tpyWQfIvjm4​ ​
I don’t mind waitin’ for you​It’s what I really’

Really want to do

But you got me standin’

Waitin’ all night

And Jonnie

It just ain’t right

 

Make up your mind

Make up your mind

Jonnie, make up your mind

Before it’s too late

 

I’ve been tryin’

To get close to you

I can’t believe the things

You put me through

So tell me Jonnie

What’s it gonna be

Do I have to say goodbye

Or you’re stayin’ here with me

 

Make up your mind

Make up your mind

Jonnie, make up your mind

Before it’s too late

 

Jonnie, believe me I’m tellin’

You for the very last time

Don’t hesitate, don’t turn away

Don’t make me wait

I just can’t wait

 

Make up your mind

Make up your mind

Jonnie, make up your mind

Before it’s too late

Before it’s too late

Before it’s too late

Before it’s too late

Before it’s too late

Come on Jonnie

Make up your mind

Before it’s too late

Before it’s too late

Make up , Make up your mind

Make up , Make up your mind

Make up , Make up your mind

Make up , Make up your mind


 ​:lol:​


----------



## AThomasHowe

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CX4UFb_LlU4

DnB classic!


----------



## TekStorm - Walter

Well, i like a wide range of music from new to old, its gotta have a beat to keep me going and not put me to sleep, like AC/DC, back in black, who made who, then you have offspring, shaddy but the song i am listening to right now is enter the sand man, sweeeeeeeeeet!


----------



## MannDude

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P9_hegaKOaY


----------



## k0nsl

Right now I'm listening to 'I want my baby to die', most of his songs seem to be rather dark. But great voice and he does well on the guitar, too.


----------



## S-Jack

I've got Top Gear on and the radio is on playing with Ghost on


----------



## ssgsunny

Listening Fatboy Vs slimfit Dimmitri.


----------



## MannDude

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=StV9lElcvAY


----------



## HalfEatenPie

LIVE!!!!

In other news... I just love this song and the music video.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6vSf0cA9qY

So carefree. So in-with-nature-type-deal.

I just love it.


----------



## MannDude

Merged the two topics into one.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_jidcdzXuU

That is what just happens to be playing right now.


----------



## MannDude

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=LLq54PJuU-bZsu01wpzWSEZg

There you go. Just some tunes I've nabbed over the years. If I hear something I like, I'll find the artist on youtube and like a song or two to remind me to find more stuff later. That is that list. Some folk, some blues, some indie, some hip-hop, some bluegrass, etc. Just depends on my mood.


----------



## k0nsl

_*Erich Zahn Feat. Troy Southgate - Acid Rain*_

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RJRMB1sVUh4


----------



## MannDude

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=deeBQZ8Aklc

My oh my. So good. That guitar.


----------



## MannDude

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EskBsvN5tDU

So, so good. The Dharohar Project is what makes this a good song.


----------



## NodeWest-Dan

Honey. By Mariah Carey


----------



## k0nsl

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2IwEzvrA2XE


----------



## setupvps

siriusxm 45


----------



## ihatetonyy

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZCDH0pMQko


----------



## MannDude

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FaHEusBG20c


----------



## TruvisT

We have smooth Jazz playing in the office right now.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

TruvisT said:


> We have smooth Jazz playing in the office right now.


**BZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZT**  _You should now feel mentally reinvigorated._


Starting the morning with a delicious cup of rum, and the Touhouvania OST:


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZFsmZA9s4_g


----------



## MannDude

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YjO5PuXJO48

Soo soo good.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

Starting the morning with some CPD:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=igJ6ZeqkjOQ&t=13


----------



## William

Like A G6 (Disco Fries Remix vs Video Dj Crush) - Far East Movement 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RCoX7CGw5Wk
 

EDIT: Why can't i embedd this video? Other works fine:

EDIT2: Was some strange special char

Non Remix:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vWCNHwOutWs


----------



## Imam86

My mobile phone ringtone (_some old people always smile when it rings_).​ ​*That Thing You Do!*​ ​https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wPMLG8mnCRM​


----------



## k0nsl

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eZc-8qE5cD8​


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

On Fridays I like to play old Motherland music, especially Red Army Choir versions, to unnerve my co-workers.  Starting things off this morning with an adorable cover of Катюша.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rIY36UbDbQQ


----------



## Alex U

This: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9jgD5k1CDzM


----------



## k0nsl

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TOgHLrbENHI​ ​*Simply great!*​


----------



## MannDude

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ugm0JZhX3CI


----------



## clarity

http://youtu.be/1RUumgVuEis

How do you post the video?


----------



## drmike

clarity said:


> http://youtu.be/1RUumgVuEis
> 
> How do you post the video?



you use the video tag



Code:


[video]
link....
[/video]


----------



## clarity

drmike said:


> you use the video tag
> 
> 
> [video]
> link....
> [/video]


Thanks for this. If it was mentioned earlier, I apologize for asking again.


----------



## blergh

http://youtu.be/-dZRm7cNMZM

UNTZ UNTZ UNTZ!1!


----------



## litespeedhost

Deep House, producted for easy work.


----------



## MannDude

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wx4vvqY8tFc


----------



## drmike

Wo'Pop on KEXP in Seattle, Washington!  Love that show.

http://live-mp3-128.kexp.org:8000/listen.pls


----------



## MannDude

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h7Mm6YQNdPA


----------



## drmike

Listening to KEXP again 

http://kexp.org/programs/PositiveVibrations

Saturday 9am-Noon

Placing equal legitimacy upon all styles of Jamaican musical expression, Positive Vibrations joins the dots between Ska, Rocksteady, Roots Reggae, Dub, and Dancehall. Kid Hops educates as he entertains - riding rhythms across artists, labels, and decades, he demystifies the connections between producers and studios. From the roughest riddims, to the sweetest harmonies and rudest of rudebwoy deejays, Positive Vibrations provides the perfect blend of Jamaican sounds.


----------



## MannDude

drmike said:


> Listening to KEXP again
> 
> http://kexp.org/programs/PositiveVibrations
> 
> Saturday 9am-Noon
> 
> Placing equal legitimacy upon all styles of Jamaican musical expression, Positive Vibrations joins the dots between Ska, Rocksteady, Roots Reggae, Dub, and Dancehall. Kid Hops educates as he entertains - riding rhythms across artists, labels, and decades, he demystifies the connections between producers and studios. From the roughest riddims, to the sweetest harmonies and rudest of rudebwoy deejays, Positive Vibrations provides the perfect blend of Jamaican sounds.


WFPK, public radio Louisville is also a great public media station. KEXP has always been great as well.


----------



## drmike

MannDude said:


> WFPK, public radio Louisville is also a great public media station. KEXP has always been great as well.


I really like WFPK, it's playing here all the time.  Definitely another good KEXP level sort of station.

http://lpm.streamguys.tv/lpm3web

I really need something for the terminal that support shoutcast and other feeds and stores various streaming URLs...


----------



## AndrewM

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6TxjrHPHypA


----------



## k0nsl

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eUqHjXUPJN4​ ​*Run for your life*​*Blood is on the hook*​*Blood is on the hook*​ ​*Hey*​*Your lips are cracked and black as sorrow*​*Hey*​*Your soul is cold as ice*​ ​*Eat your sin*​ ​*Confess your crime*​*Choke on your greed*​*Swallow it down*​ ​*I want torture*​*Arms and corporations*​*No control, president or parliament*​*Feed my hunger with poverty*​*Feed my anger with children*​*Feed my lust with bikini food*​*Feed my ego with luxury*​*I’m having a good time*​*And I want my nation to break down*​ ​*Place your heart*​*In a golden cup*​*Greet your victims*​*With a smile*​ ​*Eat the dust*​*Of the frozen souls*​*Cold-blooded mind*​*Of a cannibal*​ ​*Run*​*Run*​*Run*​


----------



## LimestoneNetworks

Bluegrass by the Purple Hulls.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EkCL-egHgio


----------



## HalfEatenPie

I just can't stop listening to this song.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uJ_1HMAGb4k


----------



## Francisco

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oUiOylPbfV0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oUiOylPbfV0

The whole CD's really good, especially for a free download. http://na.pentakillmusic.com/en/ for anyone that wants to download it.

Francisco


----------



## HalfEatenPie

Francisco said:


> The whole CD's really good, especially for a free download. http://na.pentakillmusic.com/en/ for anyone that wants to download it.
> 
> 
> Francisco


Somehow reminds me Skyrim with rocket launchers and chainsaws for hands.


----------



## Francisco

HalfEatenPie said:


> Somehow reminds me Skyrim with rocket launchers and chainsaws for hands.


It's actually done by the guys that do League of Legends.

Francisco


----------



## Francisco

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ULBdYS47Y0


----------



## comXyz

I'm listening to my keyboard's sound.

And this

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=enD7YErEZhQ


----------



## MartinD

A wee bit o this

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NgBQJDQbeFA


----------



## comXyz

Sorry for stupid question, how can you guys put embed video to comment like that :blush:


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

Wrap it in {flash}{/flash} tags.  I *think* {video}{/video} works as well.  Substitute { for [, etc.


----------



## Francisco

{media} is what I use, seems to work nicely 

Francisco


----------



## Geek

Got a little Tone Loc up in here... Wild Beats Remix.  Think "Uncle Buck".  

http://jedel.subsonic.org/share/QaRHs

I did have my Bob Ross collection going at one point but I almost fell asleep.


----------



## MannDude

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zVYzAewS5aA

5:12:45 of Godspeed You! Black Emperor.


----------



## Geek

I lol'd.    

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=teayLZGDvVQ


----------



## comXyz

I've just listened to the song that I listened 7 years ago...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8BvV9arABLs


----------



## vRozenSch00n

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kXUnl0-bjXo


----------



## Francisco

vRozenSch00n said:


> {media}http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kXUnl0-bjXo{/media}


You need to use [ instead of { 

Francisco


----------



## vRozenSch00n

Thanks @Francisco, it's been a while with the code.

I downloaded the song and it's awesome.


----------



## Epidrive

Im listening to some jonas brothers songs


----------



## vRozenSch00n

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y1BDsyBa5o8


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tDTQQWSmo8s


----------



## vRozenSch00n

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MfmYCM4CS8o


----------



## MannDude

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OCuw18yIRjE


----------



## k0nsl

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zriUww6AFQ8​


----------



## MannDude

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k8diQ7HHnmI

Good remake of The Stroke's famous song.

Ah, what the hell... here's the Strokes version:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4G3KBcE9KYY


----------



## vRozenSch00n

Beautiful remake


----------



## clarity

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cZaJYDPY-YQ

This one is funny to me. Ear muffs for those that are sensitive to cussing!


----------



## fatboy

The new Queen Album - Forever........


----------



## vRozenSch00n

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o8Eg-mWdDLc


----------



## AndrewM

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EwTZ2xpQwpA


----------



## Francisco

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A67ZkAd1wmI

@AndrewM


----------



## mikeyur

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p3f-eDzkxcw


----------



## splitice

Nothing right now


----------



## MartinD




----------



## MannDude




----------



## vRozenSch00n

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NV6NIJH-chE


----------



## Geek

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ka5bgHnHyg


----------



## MannDude




----------



## vRozenSch00n

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DO8vD0ClzbE


----------



## GIANT_CRAB




----------



## Aurimas




----------



## k0nsl

I really detest Mikael Wiehe but always liked this song very much:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hC3EszN3Uuo


----------



## k0nsl

Sorry, more Swedish music. <3 Raubtier  :wub: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GgA5Gq_4ZMU


----------



## 7ropics




----------



## MannDude

So good.


----------



## MannDude




----------



## k0nsl

@MannDude: you're also a fan of Richman? Cool.


----------



## RockTBN




----------



## Nick




----------



## Nick

One of my favourites at the moment


----------



## TekStorm - Walter

I am listing to the music on the xbox game i have pause took a break, for energy drink and sugar rush lol


----------



## HalfEatenPie

TekStorm - Walter said:


> I am listing to the music on the xbox game i have pause took a break, for energy drink and sugar rush lol


NERD!

NERD!

Kidding.  haha.  I feel like this is an Ad for Monster or something.


----------



## mikeyur

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=78eyqlgX2xU

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJuapp9SORA


----------



## William

Even speaking German (DE-DE or DE-CH) won't help people understand this Austrian music....


----------



## k0nsl

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jj37c8yI_DU


----------



## MannDude




----------



## MannDude




----------



## k0nsl

A classic   

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m0AKJMGxwpE


----------



## k0nsl

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BFYRtPPtGwY

_In memory of the Hungarian uprising in 2006..._


----------



## Flapadar




----------



## mikeyur

Favourite live performance of all time

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZHdYOBRpsk


----------



## VPN.SH

It may be old, but it's definitely gold .


----------



## MannDude

I'm going to be honest here, I love a lot of old music as many of you know by now but I was never a big Dylan fan. I went through a phase in High School where I thought Bob Dylan was awesome, maybe I got burned out of it to too quickly, but I've never willingly listened to anything of his for quite a few years now.

With that said, I heard this the other night and really dig it:






I didn't realize he was still making music to be honest.


----------



## VPN.SH

I'm going to be honest here, I love a lot of old music as many of you know by now but I was never a big Dylan fan. I went through a phase in High School where I thought Bob Dylan was awesome, maybe I got burned out of it to too quickly, but I've never willingly listened to anything of his for quite a few years now.

With that said, I heard this the other night and really dig it:


----------



## zionvps

better than eminem anyway

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GmG4X9PGOXs


----------



## k0nsl

This is a good song and quite funny - but alas, it's in Swedish...so, beg my pard for that!  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Klj8zNTNmbI


----------



## drmike

Fela Kuti 1971 album London Scene.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fela_Kuti


----------



## MannDude




----------



## JohnP

http://youtu.be/8aShfolR6w8


----------



## William

Some techno


----------



## MannDude

NPR hiphop channel: http://www.npr.org/2012/08/29/160118754/microphone-check-hip-hop-from-npr-music


----------



## Geek

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aHAPcTx_FNc


----------



## MannDude




----------



## notFound

Some traditional stuff from the Levant.


----------



## pbgben

Die Antwoord has recently peaked my interest.


----------



## MannDude

This is just too cool.


----------



## zionvps

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o9mJ82x_l-E

this never gets old! i listen to it everyday


----------



## MannDude




----------



## MannDude




----------



## William




----------



## MannDude




----------



## VENETX

Hollywood Undead


----------



## William




----------



## clarity

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-eWJmN8D820


----------



## MannDude




----------



## Geek

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JOKn33-q4Ao


----------



## MannDude

Love discovering new, old(er) music. A great sound from 89.


----------



## mikho




----------



## MannDude




----------



## tk-hassan

I am listening to Eminem


----------



## Serveo

https://youtu.be/Fsud8Sqsh8I

As seen on CNN, original is way better though  

/edit, hey why is that embedded thing not showing up? :/


----------



## MannDude




----------



## MannDude

Serveo said:


> https://youtu.be/Fsud8Sqsh8I
> 
> As seen on CNN, original is way better though
> 
> /edit, hey why is that embedded thing not showing up? :/



Use the non-short URL 

(or add the media tags)


----------



## Hostwinds

Santana! Hoping it will bring me through the mid-afternoon slump!


----------



## MannDude




----------



## tk-hassan

I am listening to "_Eminem_" right now.


----------



## k0nsl

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8jmkeDhhqZ8


----------



## MannDude

This is awesome!






Reminds me of a mix of when Radiohead was good, Beach Fossils and like... Arcade Fire.


----------



## al3xt

Beautiful Powerful Orchestral


----------



## TheLinuxBug




----------



## drmike




----------



## k0nsl

A song which is difficult to describe. It gives me both sad and happy feelings at the same time, but mostly sad.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F_S8bPXK8ao​ ​And if I wake from Dreams
Shall I fall in Pastures
Will I Wake the Darkness
Shall we Torch the Earth?
And if I wake from Dreams
Shall we find the Emptiness
And break the Silence
That will stop our Hearts?
And if I wake from Dreams
Shall we cry Together
For their Howling echoes
And restart the Night?​And why did you say
That things shall fall
And fall and fall and fall
And fall apart?​And shall I wake from Dreams
For the Glory of Nothing
For the cracking of the Sun
For the crawling down of Lies?
And if We fall from Dreams
Shall we push them into Darkness
And stare into the Howling
And clamber into Night?
And if I fall from Dreams
All my Prayers are Silenced
To Love is to lose
And to lose is to Die...​And why did you say
That things shall fall
And fall and fall and fall
And fall apart?​


----------



## Francisco

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2l1ypv

The whole set is really awesome:





Francisco


----------



## al3xt




----------



## MannDude




----------



## Geek

I was actually pretty impressed.  Didn't think they'd pull it off at first, but it grew on me.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=13&v=iyBMxmmXEgM


----------



## Gang Starr

Atrium Carceri - Ptahil (whole album) on Cryochamber's Bandcamp.


----------



## Francisco

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPvnE5GplYM


----------



## drmike

Francisco said:


> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2l1ypv
> 
> 
> The whole set is really awesome:


Holy eyegasm.   Quite a light show for being in the States and open air event.


----------



## MannDude

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=augPIZOq0PY

Working on a mix CD for a rental car drive through the desert. Back when I lived in Nevada, this was on my "drive fast as hell between Lake Mead and Las Vegas" sound track.


----------



## MannDude

I love Man Man


----------



## piratemouse

Currently I have 105.7 WROR ( Boston ) playing through my phone and bluetooth speaker from Iheartradio.

That and listening to my cat "chirp" at the deer outside the window. *lol*


----------



## k0nsl

_*For pony...*_
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jZkJZQ4rbAM


----------



## cociu

favoritefm , like this online radio


----------



## MannDude

Ramsey Midwood is so great.


----------



## Geek

Who doesn't love Van?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPdShWevWoU&index=2&list=FLc1rgR5XTZIhK8EEmcqEUBQ

Aaaand, back to Childhood music.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lsK8tEiFWfQ


----------



## k0nsl

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M0QRqSYzOeU

_Swirling, hunting, storming
Through sun and steel transforming
Strong young men
And their beautiful wives
Through sun and steel
Our precious lives
Our lives
Our lives
Our precious lives_


----------



## MannDude




----------



## Kayaba Akihiko




----------



## MannDude

Holy shit.

Okay, I really like some Fleetwood Mac but this live performance was crazy good. Gets awesome at 2:48


----------



## HN-Matt

Cloud Rat


----------



## MannDude




----------



## Geek

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HRD0ghlFSgk


----------



## Geek

Still .... creepy.

Think I liked Pac at Coachella better. At least the technology seems to have improved.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jDRTghGZ7XU


----------



## Geek

MannDude said:


>


This is my Uncle's favorite song. Like, ever.  I remember it being on repeat in his car (when he went from 8track to cassette).  The harmonizing was "perfection" to him.  That is, until he heard me sing at my wedding.


----------



## k0nsl

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ojD1zKse2r0

<3 Branigan


----------



## Geek

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rn-n_Y-ISkY

Another Jacko song I forgot about for a long time.  I had to get Dilaudid shots for almost a year after the car accident (2006, where my injury was 3cm from being paralyzed from the waist down), and they damn near had to move me from physical therapy to rehab...that stuff was scary awesome. Can't imagine what MJs life was like if this anthem is true to life.

That dude was seriously sad ... and nobody really "knew".


A hot buzz baby
He's one of us baby
Another drug baby
You so desire

Trust in me
Trust in me
Put all your trust in me
You're doin' morphine

They got place baby
Kicked in the face baby
You hate your race baby
You're just a liar

Your every lick baby
Your dog's a bitch baby
You make me sick baby
You soul survivor

She never cut from me
She never cut baby
I had to work baby
You just a rival

Always to please daddy
Right up and leave daddy
You're thorwing shame daddy
So undesirable
Childhood much?


----------



## HN-Matt




----------



## Geek

When the weather gets nicer, I get back into a chillstep/funkstep mood, especially when I'm working.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ka5bgHnHyg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EDoXWsbJGeE


----------



## Gang Starr




----------



## blergh




----------



## qrwteyrutiyoup

Revisiting some old Brazilian music...


----------



## HN-Matt




----------



## MannDude




----------



## k0nsl

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jR5gDH4ty9U​
_"This is a story about people who like to waste time... waste my time, waste your time, waste their time; but time is against them. Time is everyone's master, including them..."_​
Tick Tock Tick Tock Tick Tock
3 piggies standing in the dock
Their pockets all empty and bare
Their futures, their homes, nowhere.​Auf wiedersehen...​Dovidjenja...​With egos they decide to lead
With stupidity they ooze and bleed
What comfort they could have had
Is now gone and up for grabs​Tick Tock Tick Tock Tick Tock
3 piggies standing in the dock
Their snouts all bloody and red
They should have said goodbye instead.​Ciao!
Arrivederci piggie!​


----------



## Gang Starr




----------



## k0nsl

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HP7dHp_TAck


----------



## MannDude




----------



## MannDude

http://aetherbeach.com/album/aether-beach


----------



## k0nsl

This is pretty good - repetitive - but has a meaning...  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RJRMB1sVUh4


----------



## MartinD

A wee bit o this on this fine morning

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fh7E2k2sMSo

My buddy playing the guitar!


----------



## zionvps

i love this song so much!


----------



## HBAndrei

Uptown Funk... just random on Deezer while browsing this thread


----------



## MannDude




----------



## MannDude




----------



## MannDude

They played live in my town a couple years ago and I didn't go because I didn't know who they were at the time.


----------



## k0nsl

_A beautiful girlfriend (whom I no longer see) introduced me to this band a long time ago... :wub:__ _
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0pSYRLZj8xs

Merrily we sailed along
Though the waves were plenty strong
Down the twisting river Rhine
Following a song...
Legend's faded storyline
Tried to warn us all
Oh, they called her "Loreley"
Careful or you'll fall...

Oh, the stories we were told
Quite a vision to behold
Mysteries of the seas in her eyes of gold...
Laying on the silver stone, such a lonely sight
Barnacles become a throne, my poor Loreley...

And the winds would cry, and many men would die
And all the waves would bow down to the Loreley...

You would not believe your eyes, how a voice could hypnotize
Promises are only lies from Loreley
In a shade of mossy green, seashell in her hand
She was born the river queen, ne'er to grace the land...

Oh, the song of Loreley
Charms the moon right from the sky...
She will get inside your mind, loveley Loreley...
When she cries "Be with me until the end of time"
You know you will ever be with your Loreley...


----------



## HN-Matt

Sincerely spent ~3 minutes struggling not to post the current wikipedia image for "Cruel Summer (Ace of Base album)" having never listened to it before and having no knowledge of its contents...


----------



## Scopehosts

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uelHwf8o7_U


----------



## MannDude




----------



## Scopehosts

Listening to Carley Ray


----------



## MannDude




----------



## drmike

Kutiman for all my Israeli friends.  This band / collective / concept is just rocking.   This is a more dance / electro piece.  Their stuff is all over the board world music.


----------



## MannDude

I love discovering new music on YouTube. All of these have less than *TEN *views. I feel like I am listening to a Quentin Tarantino movie soundtrack. This shit is so good.


----------



## MannDude

I love this band so much. Sort of has that Velvet Underground feel to it.


----------



## k0nsl

I got this stuck on my mind, plus I like it too 

https://youtu.be/8sEx02gaeCU


----------



## Phill Fernandes

Approaching Nirvana - https://www.youtube.com/user/ApproachingNirvana

They wrote the theme music for Linus Tech Tips.

Sugar Rush - Approaching Nirvana


----------



## stakehost

Listening U Remind Me Of Teri Meri Kahaani.


----------



## MannDude

Oh man this is _awesome_.






I feel like if Tom Waits had a black brother or something... this would be him... haha.


----------



## MannDude




----------



## Geek

Code:


Always hear it on the freeway.  Always start driving faster.  Steering wheel becomes a drum set.  You know how it goes.


----------



## k0nsl

Shitty Danish group, but it has "pony" in the name...


----------



## MannDude

Shitty Danish group, but it has "pony" in the name...





@Francisco @Aldryic C'boas


----------



## k0nsl

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sb-APukdOJU


----------



## Geek




----------



## Geek

"What The Astronauts Drink" -- added to Favorites


----------



## Geek

Don Henley - Sunset Grill


----------



## HN-Matt




----------



## HBAndrei




----------



## MannDude

In response to some life changes:


----------



## Time4VPS

I'm listening to some old stuff "Bone Thugs N Harmony - Foe Tha Love of Money". Does anyone remembering this?


----------



## HN-Matt




----------



## Geek

Wakka wakka wakka...


----------



## drmike

In response to some life changes:





I love Tom Waits.   Often overlooked artist in larger society.

I found him via public radio decades ago and enjoyed shopping in a southern US town when vinyl was still pretty popular (at least the vintage and collectible type).


----------



## Geek

A friend of mine had the whole Tom Waits thing going on for a while. Put a fedora on the dude and it's pretty damn close. 

Funny thing, though. He sounds _exactly_ like Joe Cocker.


----------



## Navyn

Arijit singh indian singer best songs you can listen here :- https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eFRpOwFTzYY


----------



## ChrisM

*Hello from 31,000 ft!*


----------



## mitgib

Chris Miller said:


> *Hello from 31,000 ft!*



Who sings that?


----------



## ChrisM

mitgib said:


> Chris Miller said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Hello from 31,000 ft!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who sings that?
Click to expand...

me posting it in the wrong thread.....

stupid inflight wifi was taking forever to load must have ended up here instead of the cestpit by mistake.


----------



## TheLinuxBug

Gotta love 'Snow Tha Product', haven't heard many other female rappers that can get it like her. She just recently released a new mix tape and is giving a free download http://www.datpiff.com/Snow-Tha-Product-The-Rest-Comes-Later-mixtape.719522.html for those who are interested

Cheers!.


----------



## Geek

My 2nd cousin Jimmy just turned 15.  His parents have always been heavy on the parental controls, up to around age 14 at least (I know).  Anyhow, I get the feeling he's finally started trying to troll for the forbidden fruit. Last week I had to show him how to kill Safe Eyes so he could _do research_. I wish he'd just ask me so I could at just give him a few of the safer ones and be done with it.... I figure he's only gotten to the Tumblr stage.  I remember being nervous the first time I looked.  Living with my parents/high school...and we had modems and Celerons... it's not like we could just kill that shit in 1/10th of a second like today. 

Anyway, the point is, tonight he posted this trash on my timeline and proclaimed with absolute certainty that "Poser Bitch Neon Hitch is hotter than Xtina" (verbatim).





I haven't heard from him since.


----------



## Geek




----------



## drmike

Chris Miller said:


> *Hello from 31,000 ft!*



I see swamps.


----------



## TheLinuxBug

Strange Music spitting fire, as always!


----------



## Gang Starr




----------



## AuroraZero

I won't bore you guys with anymore of my kind of music.


----------



## ChrisM

Australian top 50 play list on Spotify. 

Been switching around different countries playlists since it seems to give a different variety then the US lists.


----------



## Geek

ah fuck it... the damn video isn't posting correctly.  nm.


----------



## TheLinuxBug

For all of those people who grew up watching this guy paint on PBS, this is a pretty sweet tribute!


----------



## drmike

These videos are awesome. PBS Digital put out like 4 or more of them.  One for Mr. Rogers, one for Julia Childs,  I forget the others.  Quite good though.


----------



## drmike

Here's a playlist with the 6 videos


----------



## Geek

I had no idea that it was possible to turn these two songs into something so mellow.  See Joyce Sims "Come Into My Life" if the sample hooks you in like it did me.


----------



## MannDude




----------



## MannDude




----------



## Geek

Last night I watched Earth Wind & Fire's 45 year reunion concert.  Much like a fine Camembert, they only got better with age. 
I don't think any of them were off-pitch even once.


----------



## TheLinuxBug

Cheers!


----------



## MannDude




----------



## MannDude

Sorry for the dumb photo. I've been trying to get with modern times and have an instagram now.


This is probably the best album I've heard in quite some time. So, so good. I've always been a Ramsay Midwood fan but recently started getting back into vinyl again and buying physical albums. This sounds so fucking good.


Ramsay Midwood has been described by some as "psychedelic country blues"... definitely a bluesy feel to his tracks. The entire album can be streamed on YouTube... someone uploaded it, not me.


----------



## TheLinuxBug




----------



## k0nsl

I'm listening to this at the moment 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JWyuogFKW0Y


----------



## HN-Matt

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DFJXB-ZYTiI


----------



## Hosting Specialists

Was on in the car and can't get it out of my head...


----------



## MannDude

This album rocks.


----------



## MannDude

So good.


----------



## HN-Matt




----------



## texteditor

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AV1TlZYHZF4


----------



## HN-Matt




----------



## Aldryic C'boas

https://www.youtube.ru/watch?v=TbsBEb1ZxWA


----------



## TheLinuxBug

Cheers!


----------



## HN-Matt




----------



## kevinsimmons

The noise of my computer .


----------



## Jive




----------



## dedica_manager




----------



## Savio

> 17 minutes ago, dedica_manager said:



Good days of Pac , snoop etc.. new rappers don't quite come close


----------



## dedica_manager

Savio said:


> Good days of Pac , snoop etc.. new rappers don't quite come close









 

I agree. you can still listen to:


Coolio - Gangster's Paradise
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YFK6H_CcuX8


----------



## k0nsl




----------



## HN-Matt

@k0nsl so much for Otis Redding


----------



## HN-Matt




----------



## dedica_manager




----------



## dedica_manager




----------



## River

Don't have a YT link but I'm listening to "All you had to do was stay" by Taylor Swift


----------



## Hostfolks

Podcasts at the moment Security Now


----------



## drmike




----------



## texteditor

While patiently awaiting the delivery of some 2016 CDs I ordered, I'm re-listening to the bonus digital download I got with my CD order of Dino Sabatini - Shaman's Paths, some killer tribal techno that I found out about by pirating "sampling" a copy from what.cd


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=17PplvxsNYo


----------



## k0nsl

I cannot get enough of this. Great cover, much better than the original.


----------



## radwebhosting

Keyboard strokes from support staff taking care of the clients


----------



## MannDude

Good song from a good (but weird/messed up) movie.


----------



## HN-Matt




----------



## HN-Matt




----------



## HalfEatenPie

Throwback.


----------



## qchost

The new Blink-182 album


----------



## HN-Matt

HalfEatenPie said:


> Throwback.



http://dathrowbackband.com


----------



## HN-Matt




----------



## HN-Matt




----------



## TheLinuxBug

Cheers!


----------



## HostSlick

Not listening to anything but besides working on my computer im watching breaking bad


----------



## k0nsl




----------



## RombelIrk




----------



## Geek

https://media.j0hn.net/tunes/Collection_Apr26_2015/024 - Quad City DJ's - C'mon N' Ride It (1996).mp3 
 


I went there.


----------



## HN-Matt




----------



## HN-Matt

Geek said:


> https://media.j0hn.net/tunes/Collection_Apr26_2015/024 - Quad City DJ's - C'mon N' Ride It (1996).mp3
> 
> 
> 
> I went there.


----------



## graeme

I usually listen to BBC iPlayer Radio  comedies when working.

For a change I have a rather mixed queue: Just finished Don McLean's Vincent, currently Enya's Flora's Secret with her WIld Child on next, and Strauss's Four last Songs sung by Kiri Te Kanawa after that.


----------



## k0nsl

I'm kind of addicted to this one...


----------



## k0nsl

I've had this on repeat all morning.


----------



## meganadz

I,m litsening right now Super Sentai Spirit


----------



## earl




----------



## earl

Yay! It's saturday.. I'm gonna drink my day away! Lol.


----------



## WSWD

earl said:


> Yay! It's saturday.. I'm gonna drink my day away! Lol.



One of my favorites.


----------



## rmcdougal01

How about we revive this post with some good music to work to? I listen to all kind stuff but lately, I've been listening to Jurassic 5


----------



## ChrisM

rmcdougal01 said:


> How about we revive this post with some good music to work to? I listen to all kind stuff but lately, I've been listening to Jurassic 5



Back when Hip Hop was good.


----------



## ChrisM

Listening to PSY's newest songs.


----------



## WasNotWSS

OTA. Streaming on my old laptop is just fine, but I'm not into it today. Here's what's on:


----------



## rmcdougal01

@ChrisM what is that?? lol it does have some style! lololol


----------



## ChrisM

rmcdougal01 said:


> @ChrisM what is that?? lol it does have some style! lololol



What you never herd of PSY (Gangnam Style)? Kpop FTW!


----------



## earl




----------



## earl




----------



## MannDude

In an old school hip hop mood


----------



## Jonathan

https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B7aubMX-gzkucWpyZ0NIOVBQc0k?usp=sharing


----------



## k0nsl

I am still listening to this great cover (better than original, imo):






Quite ironic that they released it one day (?) after the attack.


----------



## raindog308

Notorious B.I.G. mixed on top of the Grateful Dead. The album is very uneven but there are a few brilliant gems.


----------



## Eric




----------



## rmcdougal01

@Eric I do not think I could work with that as background lol .. @raindog308 good stuff there from BIG!


----------



## Liquidips

UK radio smooths


----------



## ChrisM

No idea why but I like this song.


----------



## WasNotWSS

Crickets. This place is all but abandoned.


----------



## IWSNetworks

I'm listening to David Guetta


----------



## RDPproviders

Simple old songs in hindi ..


----------



## Vovaze

I,m listening to this very good.


----------



## sshvps

Calvin Harris, Rag'n'Bone Man - Giant 

This is amazing!


----------



## root

I am listening to 90s disco music now.


----------



## dearroy

Listening to Masaaki Kishibe now, very impressive.


----------



## HETNiX

Not really listening to, but we have a guy here with this song as his phone's ringtone... it was okay for a while, but, after that it became really annoying..


----------



## SSDBlazeHosting

There sound track for interstellar.


----------



## noez

Disclosure - You & Me (Flume Remix) <3


----------



## tk-hassan




----------



## JonathanKW

Sledge by Dance with the Dead.


----------



## MannDude




----------



## n3m0

I am listening to this now


----------



## Jack134

Well I learning now AWS videos.


----------



## NFOrce

Noah and the Whale - 5 Years Time


----------



## NFOrce

Bryan Adams - Summer Of '69


----------



## NFOrce

One Republic - Good life


----------



## NFOrce

U2 - With Or Without You


----------

